# A7V333 Rev 2.0 und Barton



## iangillan (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einen 2600+ Barton in ein A7V333 Rev 2.0 mit 512MB 333 Infinion zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Habe erstmal nur Stromversorgung, RAM, CPU+Kühler und ne Matrox G450 gesteckt, um zu sehen, ob ein Bild kommt.

Der Rechner läuft kurz an und geht gleich wieder aus.

Was könnte das Problem sein?

Dank allen im voraus.

Ian


----------



## Tim C. (24. Oktober 2003)

Gibt er auch irgendwelche "Laute" von sich ? Also hast du den PC-Speaker dran oder hat das Board einen aufgelöteten Piepser ?
Also gibt das Board einen Fehlercode von sich oder geht es einfach wieder aus ?


----------

